# Side Effects of Clexane?



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Maz,
At my appointment with the Consultant this week I did not get to see her and saw a very young doctor instead. She told me she was researching the effects of obesity on pregnancy and said I was at risk of blood clots because of my BMI. She said that I needed to be on twice daily injections of Clexane. As soon as she said clots I agreed, but thinking about it now, I have not felt ill at all the entire pregnancy and my consultant has never mentioned Clexane before. My question is what are the potential side effects if I don't actually need the injections - could it thin my blood too much? If it won't do me any harm, then obviously I will be happy to take it so that I don't get any clots, but I am just a bit concerned that if my blood is normal that it could actually not be helping me? I hope that makes sense!
Thank you so much.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Candee,

Hmmm bit of a sweeping statement from the Dr that you need to be on Clexane if you don't have any diagnosed clotting disorder! It certainly isn't a routine treatment for pregnant women just because of a high BMI. I'm assuming her research is based on the knowledge that having a raised BMI and also pregnancy are both factors that increase the risk of blood clots. However I'm not aware of any new treatment guidelines to routinely recommend using blood thinning drugs for everyone in this situation.

Side effects are a list as long as your arm  , most common ones are a risk of increased bleeding (usually avoidable if the correct dose is used in the first place though; usually prophylaxsis doses are given once a day not twice  ) and reactions at the site of injection. Best thing to do is discuss risks v benefits with your consultant first beofre making any decisions.

Hope this helps, all the best for rest of your pregnancy
Maz x


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks so much Maz.
I am seeing the consultant next week and I am going to ask to see her, not the same junior doctor.
Cheers
Janice


----------

